
 Amazon to sell OLPC XO laptops in November - nickb
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9114103&intsrc=hm_list?
======
sgrove
It's a great idea, even is Amazon doesn't make much per sale (or perhaps
anything). The marginal cost of processing these sales has to be negligible,
and the positive pr from articles such as this of considerable value.

For the OLPC team, it's a great idea to offer a more mainstream retailer for
their product. More sales on the site mean more laptops for the countries
they're really targeting.

Kudos all around, really.

------
zitterbewegung
I wonder how the OLPC will do given there are a great deal of competing
netbooks already on the market.

~~~
pmorici
Well it was already quite successful the first time they did the "Give one Get
one". No reason to believe it wouldn't be the second time around.

